# 8 frame Med. foundationless swarm week 1



## JakeDatc (Apr 19, 2010)

Top entrance and 3/4" bottom entrance 










snack to get them going 









real feeder this weekend 









2 of the frames look like this reaching the bottom bar (queen upper left i think)


----------



## rniles (Oct 10, 2012)

Sweet!!


----------



## JakeDatc (Apr 19, 2010)

short video of the traffic this afternoon. They were hived on the 26th so i'm hoping there will be some brood soon to bump the workforce and get the first box filled out.


----------



## JakeDatc (Apr 19, 2010)

Brooooood hurrah.


----------

